# Vintage offroad racing.



## Gary

Hopefully some of yall will be interested in running a Vintage class. This is what I am thinking. Most of yall have an old car or truck laying around gathering dust. You probably allready have enough electronics to get that old RCer going, so why not race it?

Just tossing around some ideas for rules here and hope yall can chime in. For us more experianced guys, lets limit ourselves to something at least 10 years old and allow the newer guys who have Traxxis or something but normally couldnt run against a B4 or whatever the latest Losi is. Let them run with us.

The truck I just ordered is a 1991 AE RC10T. Its pending PayPal verification. I plan on running a good stock motor and buying some 3600 loose unmatched cells so it doesnt cost me alot to race offroad.

Come cooler weather, Ill plan on racing everyother week opposing the Mini Scale racing at Treys.



What do yall think? Would you be interested in this class?


----------



## insaneracin2003

Gary said:


> Hopefully some of yall will be interested in running a Vintage class. This is what I am thinking. Most of yall have an old car or truck laying around gathering dust. You probably allready have enough electronics to get that old RCer going, so why not race it?
> 
> Just tossing around some ideas for rules here and hope yall can chime in. For us more experianced guys, lets limit ourselves to something at least 10 years old and allow the newer guys who have Traxxis or something but normally couldnt run against a B4 or whatever the latest Losi is. Let them run with us.
> 
> The truck I just ordered is a 1991 AE RC10T. Its pending PayPal verification. I plan on running a good stock motor and buying some 3600 loose unmatched cells so it doesnt cost me alot to race offroad.
> 
> Come cooler weather, Ill plan on racing everyother week opposing the Mini Scale racing at Treys.
> 
> What do yall think? Would you be interested in this class?


I am in!!! This would be a kick in the arse,lotta fun.maybe we can have a mini point series or just go out to have fun. whatever the case,lets do it!!!


----------



## Bigmax

*Hmmm??*

I have that old RC10T or the Losi XX buggy. Will that fall within the guidelines?

Maybe even the trailing are buggy if I can find all the parts to put it back together again.

Even have an old Tekin speedcontrol that is my backup for the old Cyclones I still use.

Might be fun.


----------



## Gary

We have a class! 

Biggy, yea. Both the XX and the 10T are over ten years old. What do you think will work better at K&M?


----------



## Bigmax

Now to find a body for that truck. Anyone have an old banger I can trash err use?


----------



## Gary

Bigmax said:


> Now to find a body for that truck. Anyone have an old banger I can trash err use?


From what I understand the GT body and most of the suspension parts work for the 10t

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0097p


----------



## Gary

insaneracin2003 said:


> I am in!!! This would be a kick in the arse,lotta fun.maybe we can have a mini point series or just go out to have fun. whatever the case,lets do it!!!


Rock on bro!


----------



## justinspeed79

I'm in! How about any stock motor, any ESC, any battery, any vintage mod to the chassis, ei. Chassis mods must be at least 10 years old too. Thinking about it, the AE B2 is ten years old right? Do we want to run B2's against original buggies? Kinda seems un-fair. Maybe it should be any car pre-1993 or something like that? I dunno. I think even most of the Traxxas electrics like Rustler, Bandit, Stampede etc, go back ten years now, or close anyway. Man, talking about this is making me feel old LOL. I got a Rustler when they first came out, doesn't seem like it has been that long!


----------



## cjtamu

LOL. I'm in unless Justin bans the B2's. That's the oldest car I have. Hey Biff, should we make everyone run tabbed Stock motors?


----------



## Gary

I dont have any problem with a B2 Chris. As far as electronics, the newer stuff is fine with me. I was hoping to use my old Cyclone TC, a regualr rebuildable stock motor and Spectrumize my truck.

I wouldnt be afraid of allowing certain upgrades on an older chassis. For example, an old RC10 with those short A Arms wouldnt stand a chance on that rough of a track against trucks.


----------



## justinspeed79

LOL, I'm not trying to ban anything, just thinking an original B or T doesn't stand a chance against a B2 or T2.


----------



## Gary

justinspeed79 said:


> LOL, I'm not trying to ban anything, just thinking an original B or T doesn't stand a chance against a B2 or T2.


Shhh! You seen him drive? :slimer:


----------



## justinspeed79

:rotfl:


----------



## Gary

This bidders handle looks familiar! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Team-Associated-RC10-RC-10-Gold-Buggy-Instruc_W0QQitemZ290018739033QQihZ019QQcategoryZ44017QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ddcarter3

I have an old Losi LXT. This could be fun.


----------



## Gary

Picked up a buggy. Anybody wanna buy it? :spineyes:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSAA:US:11&Item=270015939986


----------



## justinspeed79

Gary said:


> This bidders handle looks familiar!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Team-Associated-RC10-RC-10-Gold-Buggy-Instruc_W0QQitemZ290018739033QQihZ019QQcategoryZ44017QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


That's not the first time I saw that guy on ebay today. I sent him a message on ebay telling him to get away from my car! Must be he doesn't want any competition, so he's going after all the car on ebay.


----------



## Gary

justinspeed79 said:


> That's not the first time I saw that guy on ebay today. I sent him a message on ebay telling him to get away from my car! Must be he doesn't want any competition, so he's going after all the car on ebay.


Those pink A Arms kept the price down Ill bet! 

I was wondering if yall were searching around and I saw the car I just won and thought, or hope someone wants it. Its was a RUSH bidding and winning at the last minute and I liked it! lol But if any of yall want the car I won today Ill let ya have it cost. $121.

If not, Ill fix it up later.


----------



## justinspeed79

Gary said:


> Those pink A Arms kept the price down Ill bet!
> 
> I was wondering if yall were searching around and I saw the car I just won and thought, or hope someone wants it. Its was a RUSH bidding and winning at the last minute and I liked it! lol But if any of yall want the car I won today Ill let ya have it cost. $121.
> 
> If not, Ill fix it up later.


Wich one? the T?


----------



## Gary

Pics


----------



## Gary

justinspeed79 said:


> Wich one? the T?


Nope! Im keeping the T! ~~


----------



## justinspeed79

I see now. Must have been typing while you were posting. It looks like it's in good shape, but I don't like the red parts or body. I allready have a complete set of Andy's arms in black, and you can still get the body from the Team. Post up some pics when you get it, I might wanna take it off your hands.


----------



## Gary

justinspeed79 said:


> I see now. Must have been typing while you were posting. It looks like it's in good shape, but I don't like the red parts or body. I allready have a complete set of Andy's arms in black, and you can still get the body from the Team. Post up some pics when you get it, I might wanna take it off your hands.


I dont like the red parts either but the chassis, tranny and shocks look good. Arms are easy to get, but getting a whole RC10 in what appears to be in that good of shape was hard to pass up. Very hard to get. lol

Check these guys.

http://www.rc10talk.com/


----------



## insaneracin2003

Gary said:


> This bidders handle looks familiar!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Team-Associated-RC10-RC-10-Gold-Buggy-Instruc_W0QQitemZ290018739033QQihZ019QQcategoryZ44017QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


I have no idea what you are talking about







.you guys are getting me pumped about this vintage class


----------



## Gary

insaneracin2003 said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .you guys are getting me pumped about this vintage class


Gotcha covered in case you dont win the bid on the other car! 6 days to go! Arrg!

Its a 2Cool thang!


----------



## Gary

I hope this Vintage class thing takes off. I have a good feeling about it!


----------



## KevinLRC

I'd like to try one of those short arm RC10s with one of those low turn equivalent brushless motors and a LiPo battery.


----------



## KevinLRC

Anybody else remember the green mechanical speed control like the one on that pink arm car? Man you talk about junk, mine lasted about 10 runs on my old CE.


----------



## cjtamu

Gary said:


> Shhh! You seen him drive? :slimer:


 LOL. Gary's just jealous, he can't remember the last time he beat me with car that wouldn't fit in the palm of your hand. I am scared of him in a Vintage class though. He's the only one of us who was actually ALIVE when they were racing these cars.


----------



## mongo88

Gary- pop the arms off, get some black RIT dye and wha-la! Instant black arms instead of pink ones. 

I do agree though, the B2 would be at a huge advantage over the older models. I know when it came out, the slower guys that got one wre alot faster all of a sudden. I had to upgrade pretty quick to keep up. Guys I normally lapped were all of a sudden staying with my Worlds Car. Got my B2 and the world was right again, lol.


----------



## mongo88

cjtamu said:


> LOL. Gary's just jealous, he can't remember the last time he beat me with car that wouldn't fit in the palm of your hand. I am scared of him in a Vintage class though. He's the only one of us who was actually ALIVE when they were racing these cars.


Oh, and Gary wasnt the _only_ one alive back then, lol. My first car was the original short arm RC10. External diff and all.


----------



## insaneracin2003

mongo88 said:


> Oh, and Gary wasnt the _only_ one alive back then, lol. My first car was the original short arm RC10. External diff and all.


speaking of 1st car,i had the Tamiya Falcon fun to drive with the added rc10 shocks....lol







then i got the rc10 that mongo just mentioned,and that was before the staduim trucks were out,to race truck,we had to get the rc10 conversion kit,you guys remember those???!!!?!?!


----------



## insaneracin2003

check this out, i am getting outbid,if anyone wants it,go get it

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280016547448&sspagename=ADME%3AB%3AONA%3AMT%3A11


----------



## Gary

KevinLRC said:


> Anybody else remember the green mechanical speed control like the one on that pink arm car? Man you talk about junk, mine lasted about 10 runs on my old CE.


Mine lasted 3 weeks but started showing damage. BTW, I actually have a couple of them Bill Stien from work gave me a box full of old junk. lol


----------



## Gary

cjtamu said:


> LOL. Gary's just jealous, he can't remember the last time he beat me with car that wouldn't fit in the palm of your hand. I am scared of him in a Vintage class though. He's the only one of us who was actually ALIVE when they were racing these cars.


The Mini scale cars have been testing my reflexes big time and I hope to be in racing shape when the weather cools down and I start racing offroad. Onroad can be funny when trying offroad again. Your steering is spot on but throttle control suffers. With this M18 I can actually hold full throttle all the way around Treys track.

From what I understand, the RC10T is very close in design to the GT right down to the same A Arms. I need your help bro. I need a set up for K&M and Fastrak starting with K&M. Pistons, what oil, what tires and foams the whole 9 yards. Your cars allways work good and your the best guy to help me with a set up.

BTW. The truck and buggy came out WAY before I started racing. The truck is 16 years old and the buggy is 22 years old. I didnt start racing untill 93-94. Bigmax and Mongo are the really old dudes.


----------



## Gary

mongo88 said:


> Gary- pop the arms off, get some black RIT dye and wha-la! Instant black arms instead of pink ones.
> 
> I do agree though, the B2 would be at a huge advantage over the older models. I know when it came out, the slower guys that got one wre alot faster all of a sudden. I had to upgrade pretty quick to keep up. Guys I normally lapped were all of a sudden staying with my Worlds Car. Got my B2 and the world was right again, lol.


Im thinking about looking for some new arms and build the car up as a shelf queen if the chassis and everything is as clean as I hope it is. Thats if somebody else doesnt want it. Im hoping really somebody else, (Insane ) wants it. We can work out a payment plan if need be.

I forget what Losi version I was running when the B2 came out, but the B2 was a much better car IMO. Dang thing just fit me perfectly


----------



## insaneracin2003

Gary said:


> The Mini scale cars have been testing my reflexes big time and I hope to be in racing shape when the weather cools down and I start racing offroad. Onroad can be funny when trying offroad again. Your steering is spot on but throttle control suffers. With this M18 I can actually hold full throttle all the way around Treys track.
> 
> From what I understand, the RC10T is very close in design to the GT right down to the same A Arms. I need your help bro. I need a set up for K&M and Fastrak starting with K&M. Pistons, what oil, what tires and foams the whole 9 yards. Your cars allways work good and your the best guy to help me with a set up.
> 
> BTW. The truck and buggy came out WAY before I started racing. The truck is 16 years old and the buggy is 22 years old. I didnt start racing untill 93-94. Bigmax and Mongo are the really old dudes.


hey,watch your mouth mister..lol..i was racing the rc10 with the truck conversion kit before the rc10t was out.....i am only 32 ....dag'gum


----------



## Gary

insaneracin2003 said:


> speaking of 1st car,i had the Tamiya Falcon fun to drive with the added rc10 shocks....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then i got the rc10 that mongo just mentioned,and that was before the staduim trucks were out,to race truck,we had to get the rc10 conversion kit,you guys remember those???!!!?!?!


Mine was the Panda Stadium Truck! Then the CE but by then the Team car was out. I didnt know any better and I liked the gold chassis. LOL

I remember the conversion kit kinda. Besides the Drake edition, I never raced truck before. I have NEVER raced an electric truck. LOL


----------



## insaneracin2003

Gary said:


> Mine was the Panda Stadium Truck! Then the CE but by then the Team car was out. I didnt know any better and I liked the gold chassis. LOL
> 
> I remember the conversion kit kinda. Besides the Drake edition, I never raced truck before. I have NEVER raced an electric truck. LOL


I dont think Drake was even around when i started racing....lol ...gosh i am getting old,i have been around this hobby toooooooo long.....NOT


----------



## Gary

insaneracin2003 said:


> hey,watch your mouth mister..lol..i was racing the rc10 with the truck conversion kit before the rc10t was out.....i am only 32 ....dag'gum


Where did you guys race at? Did you race at Houston RC?


----------



## ddcarter3

While I was running the RC10 (1991) I bought a Losi JRXT. The LXT I have is a conversion from the JRXT. Can't wait.


----------



## Gary

ddcarter3 said:


> While I was running the RC10 (1991) I bought a Losi JRXT. The LXT I have is a conversion from the JRXT. Can't wait.


When I first met Tony Newhouse and Mod Bob Ayers I think thats what they were running.

I cant wait either bro. I think we got something going that is "Trend setting"


----------



## Bigmax

*Dang!*

Of all those I still have in the Losi side. I should be able to come up with something.

Now to pick a location to PULL THE LEEEEVER!


----------



## insaneracin2003

Gary said:


> Where did you guys race at? Did you race at Houston RC?


no,i am originally from new orleans,actually St bernard parish,I began racing at Performance Hobby Raceway in Chalmette,La. then we moved down the road and was racing at T&M Pro Hobbies for years. in 98 i moved here with my job and started really actually racing in august of 05 here in houston? i think.


----------



## cjtamu

Yeah Biff, AE came up with the GT b/c guys were converting the 10T into gas trucks. My tub chassis is the first run GT, with all of the white plastic and it tells about it in the manual. Tells you just how good it was, 13 years later and they're still winning championships with the design. I've never run the 10T, but start with 30wt oil and No. 1 pistons in the rear, green springs. If the shocks are the same length as a GT, start with 1/8" internal limiters. Camber link in the inner, lower hole in the bulkhead. Should only be one mounting hole for the hub carrier. If you have the newer rear A-arms (with spacers on the hingepin), run one spacer on each side to start, then tweak from there. About 0.5 to 1 deg camber in the rear, ride height bones level. Front is 35 wt w/ No. 2 pistons, silver or blue springs depending on track (silver is softer), 1/16" internal limiters if shocks are same length as GT. My GT front isn't stock, but you should have only one choice for camber mounting location on caster block. Stock blocks I think are 30 deg caster. Again, very little camber (0.5 to 1 deg) and 0 toe to start. A GT (and I assume a 10T) wants to push on power wioth the stock setup. The shock limiters go a long way towards fixing the problem. Not sure on gearing, but the GT tranny is 2.6:1 and I think the 10T was also. Lemme do some checking and I'll tell you what final ration AE recommends for electric ST, then you can figure your gearing from there. Kev is also good at setting up a GT.


----------



## GoFaster

Are you guys serious about racing these old cars? I am kind of nervous about building and racing my AYK. I am sure it is worth a few $$$$$ new in the box like it is now. I just think it would be cool to build it with that chain drive. Neat-O. I am very apprehensive about racing it though. Maybe I will pick up an old beater RC10 or buy one of the newly released hornets or frogs.


----------



## Gary

cjtamu said:


> Yeah Biff, AE came up with the GT b/c guys were converting the 10T into gas trucks. My tub chassis is the first run GT, with all of the white plastic and it tells about it in the manual. Tells you just how good it was, 13 years later and they're still winning championships with the design. I've never run the 10T, but start with 30wt oil and No. 1 pistons in the rear, green springs. If the shocks are the same length as a GT, start with 1/8" internal limiters. Camber link in the inner, lower hole in the bulkhead. Should only be one mounting hole for the hub carrier. If you have the newer rear A-arms (with spacers on the hingepin), run one spacer on each side to start, then tweak from there. About 0.5 to 1 deg camber in the rear, ride height bones level. Front is 35 wt w/ No. 2 pistons, silver or blue springs depending on track (silver is softer), 1/16" internal limiters if shocks are same length as GT. My GT front isn't stock, but you should have only one choice for camber mounting location on caster block. Stock blocks I think are 30 deg caster. Again, very little camber (0.5 to 1 deg) and 0 toe to start. A GT (and I assume a 10T) wants to push on power wioth the stock setup. The shock limiters go a long way towards fixing the problem. Not sure on gearing, but the GT tranny is 2.6:1 and I think the 10T was also. Lemme do some checking and I'll tell you what final ration AE recommends for electric ST, then you can figure your gearing from there. Kev is also good at setting up a GT.


Thanks bro!


----------



## Gary

GoFaster said:


> Are you guys serious about racing these old cars? I am kind of nervous about building and racing my AYK. I am sure it is worth a few $$$$$ new in the box like it is now. I just think it would be cool to build it with that chain drive. Neat-O. I am very apprehensive about racing it though. Maybe I will pick up an old beater RC10 or buy one of the newly released hornets or frogs.


Oh yea were serious.


----------



## RCPro

Talk about history lessons! I knew you OLD guys would be good for something some day! LMAO!

I just wish I didn't get rid of my 3 RC10 buggies. Had the original gold tub, a red tub and a blue tub. Also had a Kyosho Slingshot dirt oval car. Still have a Tamiya Pennzoil Indy car.


----------



## Gary

RCPro said:


> Talk about history lessons! I knew you OLD guys would be good for something some day! LMAO!
> 
> I just wish I didn't get rid of my 3 RC10 buggies. Had the original gold tub, a red tub and a blue tub. Also had a Kyosho Slingshot dirt oval car. Still have a Tamiya Pennzoil Indy car.


Who you calling old bro? :slimer:

Were gonna do this! Its a Texas thang!


----------



## RCPro

I knew that would get a response!!!!!


----------



## Gary

Wouldnt it be cool to have a Vintage class??? Somewhere????

And 1/18th scale onroad????

LOL!


----------



## mongo88

RCPro said:


> Talk about history lessons! I knew you OLD guys would be good for something some day! LMAO!
> 
> I just wish I didn't get rid of my 3 RC10 buggies. Had the original gold tub, a red tub and a blue tub. Also had a Kyosho Slingshot dirt oval car. Still have a Tamiya Pennzoil Indy car.


You actually drive?? Since when??? lol

Heck, even _I_ race more than you.... Thats pretty sad...lol


----------



## RCPro

I drove twice this year.......... I won't call it racing more like trying not to look like a total beginner. 

You may drive more than me but atleast I show up!!!!!!!!


----------



## mongo88

Hey, I have shown up every time I have said I would this year...lol


You coming to the regional RCP race in Austin next weekend??


----------



## RCPro

No I won't be there I'll be in Rome NY at Frank Calandra's track for round 4 of the Northeast.


----------



## cjtamu

LOL. I just realized today the NControl race was next Sat. Time to get signed up. Mogo, I'll let you be my PB since I know you're not racing! Kev says he's going to do some racing again, he ran his B4 at K&M last weekend. We need to pick a date and get a bunch of people out there for a race again. Fastrak on Friday night and K&M on Sat. Maybe Biff will have the Vintage class going by then.


----------



## Gary

Interest for the Vintage class seems to be pretty high right now. I get PMs about it in fact. It may take a few months to put it together and get going, so I hope the initial interest doesent falter or give way to thinking this isnt going to happen. Way back in the Biff Racing Team days this is something we wanted to do but never did for whatever reasons. Most likely being sidetracked for one reason or another.

Theres something about the old days and the old cars that brings folks together and remember why they race I guess. I only know why I race and cant speak for anyone else.


----------



## justinspeed79

RCPro said:


> No I won't be there I'll be in Rome NY at Frank Calandra's track for round 4 of the Northeast.


Rome NY!!!! That's my neck of the woods! Well, my old neck of the woods. I didn't know Calandra had a track up there, how long has that been there? I was raised in the Herkimer/Otsego county area. My uncle used to be Pastor in a church in Rome. You flying into Utica-Rome airport? hehehe.... I've done that many times, enjoy the turbulence! :biggrin:


----------



## RCPro

Frank has an indoor carpet track and an outdoor offroad. I know the offroad has been there maye 2 years now.
No I'm not flying into Rome .... to expensive. I'll fly into Syracuse and drive gotta have the rental car anyway and it's unlimited mileage.


----------



## justinspeed79

Syracuse ain't too bad, you ever been up that way before? If you take the thruway it will probably take about an hour and a half to get to Rome, depending on traffic and conditions. I haven't lived in that part of the state for about 6 years now. Too bad that track wasn't there back then.


----------



## RCPro

Nope never been to NY before. Frank gave me directions so I should be good on that. Just fly in early enough on thursday so I can drive up during the daylight. Check out the tracks
http://www.teamcrc/crcraceway/


----------



## mongo88

cjtamu said:


> LOL. I just realized today the NControl race was next Sat. Time to get signed up. Mogo, I'll let you be my PB since I know you're not racing! Kev says he's going to do some racing again, he ran his B4 at K&M last weekend. We need to pick a date and get a bunch of people out there for a race again. Fastrak on Friday night and K&M on Sat. Maybe Biff will have the Vintage class going by then.


I'll be there, but not racing. Something about not having a nitro car or something like that.. lol

Actually, I have had several guys ask me to come out and take pics of their cars next weekend, so I will be out there shooting a good part of the day. Gotta do stuff with the kids first thing in the morning but should be out there by early afternoon. Who knows, I may even take a pic of _your_ car, lol.

Then again, maybe not.. heh heh


----------



## AHR43

*Vintage Academy Griffin*

Hi all,
I'm new to this forum and live in NW Houston/Harris County. My primary RC discipline is electric drag racing. However, I like the idea of vintage racing and want to give it a try.

cjtamu recommended I take a look at this tread. We had exchanged posts at a thread on another forum.

The buggy I have is an Academy Griffin. That's the buggy I'd race in vintage, if it qualifies as a vintage(?). I bought it very used in a hobby shop in Korea back in 1999. It's a 1/10 electric with a Trinity Midnight2 Pro stock motor. Academy also build a competition version called the Pro Griffin. I have upgraded my buggy with some of its parts-CVD, slipper clutch, purple bling, etc. The only disqualifier I think might hold up its approval as a vintage is this: I crashed it real bad down the backstraight of Atomic Raceway in Aiken, SC back in Sep 2000. I couldn't get any Academy parts, so had to use a set of Associated graphite front A-arms. The FR track is a little narrower than spec. Anyway, let me know if it qualifies to run the vintage series you are planning.

I'll continue to monitor this thread and the other forum for news of start-up dates for a series. This sounds like great fun, and an economical way for me to race a buggy in the dirt.


----------



## cjtamu

Good to see you AH. A set of A-arms won't DQ you from being vintage. We're more into the spirit of things. Mongo, I'm going to bring a couple of flashlights with me. If we have time after the race is over I'll show you the right way around your home track, LOL. My GT is easy to spot if you want to shoot pics. Black body with green/yellow Kokapelli flames on the front, yellow wing. It will be upside down in most of the corners, backside of jumps and probabaly some in the straights, so it should be easy to get pics. Ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## Gary

Welcome to 2Cool bro! Your car sounds fine to me. Like Chris says, its the spirit of things around here that drives us. Im hoping my RC10T shows up today so I can drool all over it. LOL

I wont be ready to actually start racing untill it cools down. That shouldnt be but maybe 2 months from now. And that gives everyone time to get their old cars and trucks dusted off and rebuilt.

I think we have close to 10 guys allready that are showing interest in racing vintage and I expect it to grow.

Again, welcome to 2Cool and I hope you enjoy your stay here, and if you have any pics of your drag cars, I sure would like to see them.


----------



## AHR43

*Thanks for the welcome, guys*

Thanks for the welcome guys, and I'm pleased to read that the 'Griffin' meets the spirit of the vintage class. Count me in as one of the ten or so. Will track transponders be available? I sold my AMB Xponder when I stopped racing 1/8 scale, since drag racing uses a different system.

The timing on when racing will begin is good too. I am committed to drag race for bucks with SAMDRL Labor Day Saturday, and the IMDRA World Finals are in San Antonio, Oct (5), 6, 7, and 8. There will be some test and tunes in between too. So, an Oct or so start to vintage racing will work out perfectly.

I'm really pumped to do this vintage thing. One, 'cause it has to be fun, and Two, 'cause I just can't afford both a full comp buggy and a full comp drag car.

I'll stay in touch and monitor the progress. Let me know if there is anything I can do to help. Good luck to you for the remainer of your racing season. BTW-I love the choice of icons you have.


----------



## justinspeed79

Welcome to the forum AH!

Mongo, my truck is blue with checkers, CJ will be right behind me........ :slimer:


----------



## mongo88

justinspeed79 said:


> Welcome to the forum AH!
> 
> Mongo, my truck is blue with checkers, CJ will be right behind me........ :slimer:


Ok, thanks. I'll be sure _not_ to get pic's of your cars... lol


----------



## Gary

AHR43 said:


> Thanks for the welcome guys, and I'm pleased to read that the 'Griffin' meets the spirit of the vintage class. Count me in as one of the ten or so. Will track transponders be available? I sold my AMB Xponder when I stopped racing 1/8 scale, since drag racing uses a different system.
> 
> The timing on when racing will begin is good too. I am committed to drag race for bucks with SAMDRL Labor Day Saturday, and the IMDRA World Finals are in San Antonio, Oct (5), 6, 7, and 8. There will be some test and tunes in between too. So, an Oct or so start to vintage racing will work out perfectly.
> 
> I'm really pumped to do this vintage thing. One, 'cause it has to be fun, and Two, 'cause I just can't afford both a full comp buggy and a full comp drag car.
> 
> I'll stay in touch and monitor the progress. Let me know if there is anything I can do to help. Good luck to you for the remainer of your racing season. BTW-I love the choice of icons you have.


Glad your pumped up about the vintage class. So am I. My truck didnt show up today but was shipped Friday. I think my RC10 WAS here because I had a UPS notice on my door when I got home.  I dont get it it. When I say "Please send no signature required", thats what I hope to happen. lol

I think were about to set a precident here in Houston with this class. More to follow later.


----------



## darrin

Gary,

That signature must be from a Joe Walsh song!


----------



## Gary

darrin said:


> Gary,
> 
> That signature must be from a Joe Walsh song!


LOL! Yup!


----------



## cjtamu

justinspeed79 said:


> Mongo, my truck is blue with checkers, CJ will be right behind me........ :slimer:


Yep, that's right. SOMEBODY has to push it across the line so he can get at least one lap in.


----------



## justinspeed79

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: 

Hey CJ, I'm gonna give you a call later. Got some ??? about this weekend.


----------



## GoFaster

If CJ is right behind me, it means I just lapped him again. ha ha ha


----------



## cjtamu

I gotta hand it to Ron, he's a great qualifier. And he's getting better in the mains, he actually finished a full lap in both 1/8 AND 2wd Mod last time at Fastrak. Keep practicing Ron, someday you'll finish a whole race!


----------



## Gary

Yall make danged sure you race in the Vintage class after hijacking my thread! :spineyes:


----------



## Gary

The buggy showed up. For a 22 year old car I guess I cant expect more for $101. If I dont sell it, Ill put in on my "Project list" for later. The chassis has some scratches underside, but its straight.


I dont know what this other stuff is, must of been before my time. LOL


----------



## Gary

.


----------



## mongo88

Man, I had one of those MXC speedo's... lol


Either thats not the original chassis or someone drilled it for a stealth tranny. Either way, its still cool..


----------



## Gary

mongo88 said:


> Man, I had one of those MXC speedo's... lol
> 
> Either thats not the original chassis or someone drilled it for a stealth tranny. Either way, its still cool..


Its drilled. Theres no anodize in the chapfers. And I have a funny feeling the rear shocks are from a truck. Most likely itll be a long term project buggy. Its a start!


----------



## Gary

The front A arms say "Andys". Never heard of them. Should I clean them up and use them?


----------



## AHR43

*It's Kinda like a Worlds Weapon*



Gary said:


> Its drilled. Theres no anodize in the chapfers. And I have a funny feeling the rear shocks are from a truck. Most likely itll be a long term project buggy. Its a start!


The chassis looks like it was drilled for a "crosswise" battery pack. Anyway, that's what the pattern looked like when I drilled an AL Pan Plate for my RC Drag Racing Bracket Truck (Not a vintage RC-10).

R/C Car, Feb 2004, pp. 40-51, did an article on Associated 'Worlds Weapons'. Me, I'd fix it up and race it. But, you are more a dirt guy than me. If you say its a project car, then so be it! Either way, it looks great! At least BRING it to the Vintage Series for a look see, O.K.?


----------



## Gary

AHR43 said:


> The chassis looks like it was drilled for a "crosswise" battery pack. Anyway, that's what the pattern looked like when I drilled an AL Pan Plate for my RC Drag Racing Bracket Truck (Not a vintage RC-10).
> 
> R/C Car, Feb 2004, pp. 40-51, did an article on Associated 'Worlds Weapons'. Me, I'd fix it up and race it. But, you are more a dirt guy than me. If you say its a project car, then so be it! Either way, it looks great! At least BRING it to the Vintage Series for a look see, O.K.?


After tearing it down some, I think your right. Alot of the white parts are "Mint". But some of the car is a beater and is best used for racing. The buggy will be a long term project and will eventually turn into two buggys, one for racing and one shelf queen. Or be sold at cost to another local.

My main interest will be in the truck, which I havent got yet, but was in Dallas yesterday, but thats what I want to try first. The only agenda I really have is to get this class going. See what falls out! Know what I mean?

BTW, whats your name? Were all friends here.


----------



## mongo88

The original gold tubs came drilled for either straight or "crossways" battery setups. I ran mine crossways when I first started, then learned that it wasnt the best way to go after a few weeks. 

Biff- The Andy's arms were ok, but I would try and find some of the standard long arms. They were some of the first long arms available for the car, but they had alot of flex in them. Good for longevity, but bad for racing. I had some on mine for awhile but went back to the stockers and it was alot better.


----------



## dirtracer1

mongo88 said:


> The original gold tubs came drilled for either straight or "crossways" battery setups. .


the gold tub rc10s i had (originals back in the day) were not drilled for a straight in-line battery cup. they were drilled for two crossways battery cups, but not straight....you had to drill your own holes. there were holes already drilled into the chassis, but they were off-set somewhat.....again....at least the ones i had were this way.


----------



## mongo88

Hmmm... Dont know. I had the original version back in '90 (short arms, 6 gear tranny), and it was drilled that way already. dont remember if it was dead straight or not thogh. Lost a few too many brain cells since then to remember _every_ detail... lol


----------



## justinspeed79

I have a full set of Andy's arms on mine. They seem to be pretty good, but I don't really have anything to compare them to. Andy's used to make alot of parts way back in the day, but I'm pretty sure they went out of buisiness a long time ago. Gary, I think the ones you have were dyed? Mine are black, but I think they came in white too. Not sure though.


----------



## cjtamu

Biff, you're on the right track with the truck. Our tracks get so blown out from all the 1/8, truggies and MT, 2wd buggy is a challenge. If I were going to run Vintage I'd be looking for an RC10T.


----------



## Gary

dirtracer1 said:


> the gold tub rc10s i had (originals back in the day) were not drilled for a straight in-line battery cup. they were drilled for two crossways battery cups, but not straight....you had to drill your own holes. there were holes already drilled into the chassis, but they were off-set somewhat.....again....at least the ones i had were this way.


These look like they were drilled.


----------



## Gary

justinspeed79 said:


> I have a full set of Andy's arms on mine. They seem to be pretty good, but I don't really have anything to compare them to. Andy's used to make alot of parts way back in the day, but I'm pretty sure they went out of buisiness a long time ago. Gary, I think the ones you have were dyed? Mine are black, but I think they came in white too. Not sure though.


I think they were spray painted. The scratch marks underneath seems to indicate the coloring stops at the surface and doesnt penetrate the surface at all. Not that I really care anyway. These cars are VERY hard to find and when you can actually win a bid, you paid alot of money for it.

The main thing I wanted was a decent chassis, towers, shocks, tranny case and blocks. Thats for the shelf queen.

For the runner, I have another idea, but I cant say what that is at this time! 

Lets just say, milled chassis and I have 3/4ths of an old B3 laying around. Thats for the "FrankensteeeeN" class. lol


----------



## Gary

cjtamu said:


> Biff, you're on the right track with the truck. Our tracks get so blown out from all the 1/8, truggies and MT, 2wd buggy is a challenge. If I were going to run Vintage I'd be looking for an RC10T.


Have you tried EBay? Or are yo skeered? :slimer:


----------



## AHR43

*Vintage Electric Truggie?*



cjtamu said:


> Biff, you're on the right track with the truck. Our tracks get so blown out from all the 1/8, truggies and MT, 2wd buggy is a challenge. If I were going to run Vintage I'd be looking for an RC10T.


Hi cjtamu and Biff,
I'm quoting you cjtamu, but will also speak to some of what Biff asked me.

Yes, getting the series up and running is the most important. You can deal with all the pesky rules as the need arises. So, am I correct in _assuming_ you plan on running buggies and trucks as one class? Makes me no never mind. I'll show up and run vintage however you decide to set it up. Just thinking out of the box-like maybe building my vintage Griffin as a EP Truggie? Only kidding. Guess I'll have to re-learn how to drive around the chunked-out holes.

I go by the name of AC -or- Arnie. Glad to be included as one of the friends on this forum. AHR43 is the contracted version of _Arnie Hauswald Racing 1943_. AHR43 is the DBA I use to self-sponsor my RC activities. Oh, where can I get some 2 Cool Racing Team stickers, and a t-shirt too?

I agree you are setting a precedent with RC Vintage Racing. I got my Oct 2006 issue of RCCA in the mail yesterday. Inside front cover is a full-page RC-10; part of a 2-page AE spread. Good timing Biff!

I want to run the gnarly rear lug tires. That'll make the buggy look more vintage. Being a drag racer, you gotta know I'll be gearing up for the longest straightaway.


----------



## Gary

AHR43 said:


> Hi cjtamu and Biff,
> I'm quoting you cjtamu, but will also speak to some of what Biff asked me.
> 
> Yes, getting the series up and running is the most important. You can deal with all the pesky rules as the need arises. So, am I correct in _assuming_ you plan on running buggies and trucks as one class? Makes me no never mind. I'll show up and run vintage however you decide to set it up. Just thinking out of the box-like maybe building my vintage Griffin as a EP Truggie? Only kidding. Guess I'll have to re-learn how to drive around the chunked-out holes.


We'll start here.

I agree. Getting the vintage class racing started is paramount and the rules should be lax and open to all. It cant be done anyother way, or it will fail! 
I dont think anyone here cares what is ran as long as its weird and old. Its all about promoting the hobby and getting more racers having FUN! Thats the 2Cool mantra.

More to follow.


----------



## Gary

AHR43 said:


> I go by the name of AC -or- Arnie. Glad to be included as one of the friends on this forum. AHR43 is the contracted version of _Arnie Hauswald Racing 1943_. AHR43 is the DBA I use to self-sponsor my RC activities. Oh, where can I get some 2 Cool Racing Team stickers, and a t-shirt too?


Way back in the BRT days I knew an Arnie! 

I got some stickers, but they are not well made, and we dont have any T-Shirts. I would like to go there and am willing to pitch in!


----------



## Gary

AHR43 said:


> I agree you are setting a precedent with RC Vintage Racing. I got my Oct 2006 issue of RCCA in the mail yesterday. Inside front cover is a full-page RC-10; part of a 2-page AE spread. Good timing Biff!
> 
> .


Ill have to get that mag and check it out. Thanks.


----------



## cjtamu

Gary said:


> Have you tried EBay? Or are yo skeered? :slimer:


Of you? I started talking about a Vintage class a year ago just so you could run something you understood! I think these newfangled cars with more than one shock mounting position and electronic speedos are the reason you don't race off-road anymore. Ha ha ha ha ha. I'm just scared of my wife. I have more cars than I can take care of already and I'm afraid to bring another one home. I missed out on a Kyosho buggy and RC10T together in one auction cause I was booked up with family stuff on Sunday. Dang things sold for $76, aaaaarrrrgh! AH, a lot of the guys here were members of the Biff Racing Team if you remember that from back in the day, that's what Biff means by BRT. Speaking of RCCA, do we know when the Shriners article is supposed to be in?


----------



## Ronborsk

I am ready to fire it up. My gold pan is ready. Here is what I would like to have. I wish I could figure out what that body is and how to get one as well as the wheels.

Ron


----------



## Gary

cjtamu said:


> Of you? I started talking about a Vintage class a year ago just so you could run something you understood! I think these newfangled cars with more than one shock mounting position and electronic speedos are the reason you don't race off-road anymore. Ha ha ha ha ha. I'm just scared of my wife. I have more cars than I can take care of already and I'm afraid to bring another one home. I missed out on a Kyosho buggy and RC10T together in one auction cause I was booked up with family stuff on Sunday. Dang things sold for $76, aaaaarrrrgh! AH, a lot of the guys here were members of the Biff Racing Team if you remember that from back in the day, that's what Biff means by BRT. Speaking of RCCA, do we know when the Shriners article is supposed to be in?


Talking about the vintage class with the BRT goes back to Darrel, aka "The Kid" way back in 98-99 I think it was. He is actually the guy who suggested we have the charity races benefiting the Shriners. He is a good man and I hold alot of respect for him.

The reason I dont race offroad anymore is its because it gotten too expensive with the 1/8 scale cars and MTs, and all that smoke! Im totally into the Mini Scale racing for many reasons and I can touch on that later. This thread is about Vintage racing. BTW, I thought the Shriners write up will be in X-Treem?


----------



## Gary

Ronborsk said:


> I am ready to fire it up. My gold pan is ready. Here is what I would like to have. I wish I could figure out what that body is and how to get one as well as the wheels.
> 
> Ron


Thats a shelf queen bro! I would keep that under glass! 

My truck showed up today, and Im very impressed with it. I got lucky with this one. The diff is buttery smooth, the shocks are sweet, full bearings that work, and enough extra parts to start an auction on its own. I did take a pic of the radio though. Ill be using the M11 and the Spectrum.


----------



## Gary

.


----------



## Gary

More pics


----------



## cjtamu

Oh yeah, that truck looks great. You're right, Skinny is at Extreme now. Ha ha ha ha ha, I knew I'd get your goat with the Vintage comment. But I don't think I'm buying another car. The B2 came out in 1995. The 10T Team (which is what I think yours is) came out in 1993, and the RC10 Worlds car was 1994, so if they're Vintage a B2 is Vintage.


----------



## Ronborsk

That truck looks in really nice condition. Easy to see when viewing the light wear on the shocks and chassis. Viewing some of this old stuff makes me want to fix up a shelf queen.


----------



## insaneracin2003

very nice truck Gary,i should have my rc10 in a couple of days,also"get this" a Tamiya Falcon....remember those?? i cant wait!!!


----------



## justinspeed79

I had a line on a Super Hornet, but the guy said he didn't want to sell it because the chassis was cracked. Ummm, ok.......


----------



## Gary

Chris, what tires should I get? Im getting off work early and I think Ill hit the Sugarland shop.


----------



## cjtamu

Depends on where you're going to drive it. Red Losi IFMAR pins I think are best at K&M and they'll at least be passable at the other tracks in town. Biggie and I are both running them there. Some guys like Holeshots or Square Fuzzies at K&M. Red Losi or med-soft Panther step pins are best at Fastrak. For fronts either Proline Edge or Losi 8-rib are good. Lot of guys also run rear tires on the front, Kev did a lot. The RC10T should use the same wheels as the GT, which means I have a ton of tires you can try out. I doubt any of the S'Land shops have IFMAR pins, may or may not have Holeshots. Same deal with Meir. Try Randy's or K&M.


----------



## Gary

cjtamu said:


> Oh yeah, that truck looks great. You're right, Skinny is at Extreme now. Ha ha ha ha ha, I knew I'd get your goat with the Vintage comment. But I don't think I'm buying another car. The B2 came out in 1995. The 10T Team (which is what I think yours is) came out in 1993, and the RC10 Worlds car was 1994, so if they're Vintage a B2 is Vintage.


Run the B2 bro! Lets just see how things pan out. BTW, this is the original RC10T, not the team edition. The tranny is bushinged.


----------



## Gary

Ronborsk said:


> That truck looks in really nice condition. Easy to see when viewing the light wear on the shocks and chassis. Viewing some of this old stuff makes me want to fix up a shelf queen.


Its in really good shape. Theres no wear on the inside of the shock bodies, no slop anywhere, Im really happy with it. At least untill I went to the hobby shop. LOL

I forgot how expensive these 10th scalers were compared to the Minis.


----------



## Gary

cjtamu said:


> I've never run the 10T, but start with 30wt oil and No. 1 pistons in the rear, green springs. If the shocks are the same length as a GT, start with 1/8" internal limiters.


Got your calipers handy? lol

The rear shocks are really long. WAY too long. I added a 0.235 limiter on the inside and a 0.17 on the outside. With the shaft fully extended, centerline of mounts its about 3.75. Pushed in its about 2.78. Seems like thats still too much travel.


----------



## Gary

Just in case Im in trouble here.

http://www.***********/forums/index.php?

Thats the meeting place. We need our own site.


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> Just in case Im in trouble here.
> 
> http://www.***********/forums/index.php?
> 
> Thats the meeting place. We need our own site.


?????????

What does that mean? Care you ellaborate?

PD2


----------



## Gary

PD2 said:


> ?????????
> 
> What does that mean? Care you ellaborate?
> 
> PD2


I posted on a thread and a mod locked it up. Oh well. 

Working on the truck allready this morning. Got the rear shocks rebuilt so far. Ive got to find the bearing kit for the tranny.


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> I posted on a thread and a mod locked it up. Oh well.
> 
> Working on the truck allready this morning. Got the rear shocks rebuilt so far. Ive got to find the bearing kit for the tranny.


Yeah, we have been needing our own site, even though it has been nice hangin with da fishin crew.

PD2


----------



## mongo88

cjtamu said:


> Oh yeah, that truck looks great. You're right, Skinny is at Extreme now. Ha ha ha ha ha, I knew I'd get your goat with the Vintage comment. But I don't think I'm buying another car. The B2 came out in 1995. The 10T Team (which is what I think yours is) came out in 1993, and the RC10 Worlds car was 1994, so if they're Vintage a B2 is Vintage.


Sorry, that argument doesnt hold water with me. The "team" versions were updates of 5 year old designs. The B2 was all new, not an update. Your gonna kill the old versions. Like I said before, when the B2 came out, guys I usually lapped were right on my butt with my old Worlds Car, especially if the track was getting rough.

just my $.02, for whatever its worth.


----------



## Gary

mongo88 said:


> Sorry, that argument doesnt hold water with me. The "team" versions were updates of 5 year old designs. The B2 was all new, not an update. Your gonna kill the old versions. Like I said before, when the B2 came out, guys I usually lapped were right on my butt with my old Worlds Car, especially if the track was getting rough.
> 
> just my $.02, for whatever its worth.


Its true he would have an advantage over the other old buggys but I dont think the B2 would have an advantage over my RC10T. Not on a rough track like K&M. I think Ill have an avantage over all the buggys. We may have to think about a handicapped start or something.

I think we also need to talk about a schedule. Since my main racing is Mini Scale that comes first for me. But we only race everyother Saturday. So what I had stuck in my head was to have the Vintage series on those off weeks, at least for me. Yall can race whenever you want. But for the series, one week at K&M and then two weeks later at Fastrak. Electric racing at Fastrak is free and that helps in keeping the cost down. Plus it spreads the racing out and not just at one track.

Im a big dreamer and I aim high. If the class grows I would to see something happen like RC Pro does. To start with, a Texas wide series. Austin, Dallas whatever.

Since I have spent WAY too much money lately on RC, I have to slow down a bit for awhile. Plus I dont like racing in the heat so Im shooting for a November start.

What do yall think?


----------



## Bigmax

*Hmm?*

Keep it vintage. Need a year cutoff. I have an 10T tub with stealth and a xxcr along with a couple of graphite chassis. Problem is, Which will have parts available? We are going to have breakage happening.


----------



## Gary

Bigmax said:


> Keep it vintage. Need a year cutoff. I have an 10T tub with stealth and a xxcr along with a couple of graphite chassis. Problem is, Which will have parts available? We are going to have breakage happening.


I havent had any trouble finding parts for the AEs ZigMaxter. Even the manuals can be downloaded on the AE site. The good thing about the RC10T is, most of the breakable parts like A arms and stuff are the same as the GT.

I havent researched the Losi stuff. I just wanted to go back to the tub chassis days.


----------



## Bigmax

*yep*

Tub days is what I'm talking about.


----------



## Gary

I was pulling for ya CJ! But Fongo and Figmax have spoken! :spineyes:


----------



## AHR43

*November works for me*



Gary said:


> Its true he would have an advantage over the other old buggys but I dont think the B2 would have an advantage over my RC10T. Not on a rough track like K&M. I think Ill have an avantage over all the buggys. We may have to think about a handicapped start or something.
> 
> I think we also need to talk about a schedule. Since my main racing is Mini Scale that comes first for me. But we only race everyother Saturday. So what I had stuck in my head was to have the Vintage series on those off weeks, at least for me. Yall can race whenever you want. But for the series, one week at K&M and then two weeks later at Fastrak. Electric racing at Fastrak is free and that helps in keeping the cost down. Plus it spreads the racing out and not just at one track.
> 
> Im a big dreamer and I aim high. If the class grows I would to see something happen like RC Pro does. To start with, a Texas wide series. Austin, Dallas whatever.
> 
> Since I have spent WAY too much money lately on RC, I have to slow down a bit for awhile. Plus I dont like racing in the heat so Im shooting for a November start.
> 
> What do yall think?


Hi Biff,

O.K., talking about a schedule. Month of November start works for me. How long will the series last-through April, May? Since my main racing is the drags in San Antonio I'll have every third Saturday free. Fuel prices have limited my travel to SA for racing to once every third Saturday. What I am seeing here for my participation is like once a month-give or take. So, I'm both a newbie and a limited participation player here. However, I want to throw down and see what shakes out. I'll find a way to race with you alls however you schedule it.

I have spent WAY to much money lately on RC drag racing. I need something fun, inexpensive and local I can fall back on.


----------



## Gary

AHR43 said:


> Hi Biff,
> 
> O.K., talking about a schedule. Month of November start works for me. How long will the series last-through April, May? Since my main racing is the drags in San Antonio I'll have every third Saturday free. Fuel prices have limited my travel to SA for racing to once every third Saturday. What I am seeing here for my participation is like once a month-give or take. So, I'm both a newbie and a limited participation player here. However, I want to throw down and see what shakes out. I'll find a way to race with you alls however you schedule it.
> 
> I have spent WAY to much money lately on RC drag racing. I need something fun, inexpensive and local I can fall back on.


Works for me! BTW,

Happy Birthday.


----------



## cjtamu

Gary said:


> Got your calipers handy? lol
> 
> The rear shocks are really long. WAY too long. I added a 0.235 limiter on the inside and a 0.17 on the outside. With the shaft fully extended, centerline of mounts its about 3.75. Pushed in its about 2.78. Seems like thats still too much travel.


Biff, the stock rears on the AE are a 1.32 and the fronts are a 1.02. The only AE 1/10 shocks I know of that are longer are the T4 shocks, which are like 1.37 or 1.39 in the rear. But if your shocks are gold, they're not T4 shocks.


----------



## Gary

Thanks bro.


----------



## GoFaster

I think the XX and the B2 are too new to be in this series or whatever.

I think it should be the original RC10 or JRX. I may get a hornet, frog, or grasshopper re-release to play with. THey are like $80!

-Ron


----------



## Ronborsk

If anyone is looking for a vintage rc10 there is a pre-stealth on e-bay buy it now $62 delivered. Body is trash but car looks in good shape.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Team-Associated-RC10_W0QQitemZ160024777216QQihZ006QQcategoryZ44017QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## justinspeed79

Ronborsk said:


> If anyone is looking for a vintage rc10 there is a pre-stealth on e-bay buy it now $62 delivered. Body is trash but car looks in good shape.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Team-Associated-RC10_W0QQitemZ160024777216QQihZ006QQcategoryZ44017QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Thanks for the heads-up Ronborsk! I just bought it! Combined with the pile of parts I allready have, it should make a good runner.


----------



## Ronborsk

Hope it turns out to be a good buggy!


----------



## justinspeed79

Me too!!! I can't wait to get it. Probably will be at least a week. I hate waiting for toys in the mail, why can't it just be here allready! :spineyes:


----------



## Gary

Thats a good deal!


----------



## justinspeed79

Heck yeah! I hope it's as nice as it looks, if it is it will be sweet!:biggrin:

Wanna see another good deal? I just snagged this from one of the guys that work at Hobbytown for $50. Hmmm...... This is a vintage truck...... we better set some rules for this class! hehehehehehehe............:rotfl:


----------



## cjtamu

LOL. That's what my GT looked like originally. That's the Dynamite TNT engine.


----------



## justinspeed79

OK guys, I got my buggy on the way, got a bunch of spare parts from my old buggy and gonna order a couple bodies for it from tower. Now, I need to start thinking about electronics. I think we should start to set some "official rules" for this class so we all know what we can get, and what will be class legal. I am going to throw out some ideas I have been thinking about for you guys to ponder. These are what I would like to see for this class, but of coarse this going to be a team effort, so let me know what you all think of these ideas. 

CHASSIS- Chassis should be no newer than the last tub chassis buggy that Associated produced. That would be 1993 I beleive, correct me if I am wrong. Just using this as a basis because it seems like most are going to be running Associated, we may have to make exceptions or adjustments, but the basic idea is to keep them in that era. 

CHASSIS MODS- All chassis mods should be period correct. Other than that, anything goes. 

TIRES AND WHEELS- Anything goes as long as they are vehicle specific. For example, no truck wheels on buggies, and no buggy wheels on trucks. We should make exceptions if anyone wants to run a converted buggy, but only if it is a full conversion. Just too expensive and too hard finding old tires and wheels. 

MOTORS- I was originally thinking stock motors are they way to go, but then I though about how slow they are. I would like to make it a 19 turn class. 19 turn would add some speed, but are still rellatively inexpensive. 

ESC- Anything goes as long as they are forward only, or have a reverse lock-out setting. Old ESC's are, well, old. Hard to find and reliabilty is questionable due to their age. Mechanical speed controls are fine, if anybody actually wants to run them. 

RADIOS- Anything goes. A good radio can obviously be an advantage, but if you can't win without it, it won't make you any faster. Also that will help keep cost down because alot of people who race allready have a high-end radio. This way they won't have to buy another one just for this class. 

SERVOS- No digital servos, other than that anything goes. Digitals weren't around back in the day, and they are too expensive. I think as long as we keep the ultra-high-end digitals out of it, it will keep the playing field even enough. Seems like a good analog servo won't be too much of an advantage over a regular old standard servo, and that will keep the guys with less money to spend (like me) in the running. Where as a super powered digital would be a big advantage, those who can't afford them are at a disadvantage.

Well, I think that pretty much covers the basics, I'm sure we will need to address other issues too, but this should get us going in the right direction. Again, these are just my ideas of what I would like to see, let me know what you guys think about it, and let's here your ideas. 

I am getting excited about this class! These are the cars and truck I used to spend hours and hours drooling over in the magazines before I could actually afford to buy one. When I finally had a job and could afford to really get into this hobby these kits were just starting to get phased out, and the "2's" were just coming in. I am really looking forward to getting this going and finally getting to do what I have dreamed about since I started reading RCCA back in the late 80's when I was just 8-9 years old. I still remember the first time I opened a RCCA magazine, one of the older kids that rode my school bus gave me a couple copies, I was instantly hooked. I kept those mags for years, must have read them a million times. I would sit there and read them and say to myself, someday I'm gonna have on of those, and I'm gonna race it! Well, it may have taken me 17 years to get to the point of actually becoming a racer, but now that I am, and now that I am gonna have a chance to race the kits that first started my infatuation with this hobby, I feel like those dyas are coming back to me. 

LET'S DO THIS!!!!


----------



## Gary

The first RCCA magazine I saw had a Sprint converstion for the RC10. That was also in the late 80s. I couldnt belive how cool these cars were. I would of LOVED to tinker with those witty bitty shocks and who would of thought you could actually change piston sizes and add different weight oils?

I was married with a baby at the time and was sure I couldnt afford to get a car, but that didnt stop me from stopping at the little track/shop down the road from me on Veterans Memorial. Even the used cars were too expensive and I knew my wife wouldnt let me have one, so I had to devise a plan and get rid of her. :slimer:

I like your proposed rules Justin. I never thought of running 19 turn. Thats an excellent idea. I was worried about stock being boring but with 19 turn it brings in sort of a "Spec Class" feel to it.

I have my truck allmost ready but had to sit it aside for now. I spent too much money lately on my Mini Scalers. I still need bearings for the tranny, batteries and tires, otherwise it can be ready in a couple of hours.

The buggy I got in case someone else wanted it, or as a long term project. So if anyone wants it, its $120.

Im excited about this class. Its like being new again!


----------



## justinspeed79

Glad to hear you like the ideas Gary! I am trying to think of ways to keep it fun, affordable, and also make it so that we have a good range of options, but yet still keep it somewhat even as far as competition. For me this isn't really gonna be about competition so much, but let's face it, it is racing LOL. 

Also, forgot to put batteries on the list. I was thinking 6 cell NIMH or NICD, un-matched packs. No LiPo's or anything exotic, other than that anything goes. Of coarse any connector/hardwire is fine. 

Just throwing this stuff out there guys, let's here what you all think.


----------



## Gary

justinspeed79 said:


> Glad to hear you like the ideas Gary! I am trying to think of ways to keep it fun, affordable, and also make it so that we have a good range of options, but yet still keep it somewhat even as far as competition. For me this isn't really gonna be about competition so much, but let's face it, it is racing LOL.
> 
> Also, forgot to put batteries on the list. I was thinking 6 cell NIMH or NICD, un-matched packs. No LiPo's or anything exotic, other than that anything goes. Of coarse any connector/hardwire is fine.
> 
> Just throwing this stuff out there guys, let's here what you all think.


Heres my take on batteries. Some of yall allready have batteries and probably shouldnt be forced to buy new ones. One of the objectives of this class is to keep the cost down I hope. With todays batteries, I dont think theres that much difference, like back in the day when I ran for Trinity and had those bad arse 2400 team packs. LOL

Maxamps has IB3600s for $7 a cell.

http://www.maxamps.com/index.html?lmd=38931.363981

Theres nothing wrong with 1.19v. $42 times 3 packs, not a bad deal IMO.

Another thing I like about this class is, it brings out the "Tuner" in us. None of that brushless motor crrap. Trying different brush and spring combos, centering the armature in the can, yadda dadda, I like that stuff!  Thats the things that keep me up late tinkering with.


----------



## justinspeed79

So Gary, your saying we should run matched packs? What about number of cells? 

That place has some good deals on bats!


----------



## Gary

justinspeed79 said:


> So Gary, your saying we should run matched packs? What about number of cells?
> 
> That place has some good deals on bats!


No, what Im saying is if yall allready matched packs you shouldnt be required to buy new unmatched batteries just for this class. That could keep the "Fence Sitters" from bringing out that old car.

6 cell only btw. 7 cell hump packs would be crazy fast and would defeat the purpose. Unless its 1300 yellow cells. lol


----------



## AHR43

19t spec motor and 6cell NiCD or NiMH works for me.

How about using the track's transponders? No AMBs to keep costs down.

Biff, you alluded to needing 3 battery packs. You are planning for 2 qualifiers and 1 main? Its been a long time away from the dirt for me. 4min or 5min qualifiers? 6min main? I've got 2 NiCD 2000 packs that still pump out good voltage. Just need to know if they'll provide the run time I'll need for the qualifiers.


----------



## Gary

AHR43 said:


> 19t spec motor and 6cell NiCD or NiMH works for me.
> 
> How about using the track's transponders? No AMBs to keep costs down.
> 
> Biff, you alluded to needing 3 battery packs. You are planning for 2 qualifiers and 1 main? Its been a long time away from the dirt for me. 4min or 5min qualifiers? 6min main? I've got 2 NiCD 2000 packs that still pump out good voltage. Just need to know if they'll provide the run time I'll need for the qualifiers.


With todays NiMh you can use them several times a day without a problem. They have no memory and you dont even have to discharge them. Last time I raced electric offroad I only had 2 packs and that was fine. The IB 3600s are a good battery for the price and have plenty of punch and runtime.

I think they still run 5 minute qualifiers and mains.


----------



## justinspeed79

I think at K&M they run 7 or 8 minute mains for electric. Of coarse we could just do 5. Radio Shack has 6 cell stick packs made with GP3300 cell's for $25. I think I'm going to pick one up and see how they run.


----------



## mongo88

Heck, I've been known to just run the same pack all night Biff, lol. Just leave it in the car and charge it there... heh heh


----------



## Gary

mongo88 said:


> Heck, I've been known to just run the same pack all night Biff, lol. Just leave it in the car and charge it there... heh heh


I remember that. Its funny how the battery wars ended. When Ernie hooked me up I had 13 packs that if you could buy them they would run $130 a pack. Thats flat out insane. Now days unless your racing at the top level, you dont even need matched packs and get by with one pack.

I practice alot, so I think Ill get 3 packs.


----------



## mongo88

Its funny when I tell people that but its true. Leave one in the buggy, and one in the truck and Im set for the night, lol.


----------



## RCPro

Yep what Mongo does will work but he only races once every 6 months!


----------



## Gary

RCPro said:


> Yep what Mongo does will work but he only races once every 6 months!


.


----------



## mongo88

RCPro said:


> Yep what Mongo does will work but he only races once every 6 months!


Which is about 10 times more than you, lol.


----------



## RCPro

I have driven once already this year and plan on running at the Dirt Oval Finals next month! So we should be even! LOL

Gotta drag thi out some more I don't think Gary is through with his popcorn yet......


----------



## Gary

Hijackers!


----------



## mongo88

RCPro said:


> I have driven once already this year and plan on running at the Dirt Oval Finals next month! So we should be even! LOL
> 
> Gotta drag thi out some more I don't think Gary is through with his popcorn yet......


Dangit, your gonna make me run again, huh?? lol

Where are the dirt oval finals at Carlton??


----------



## RCPro

Indy RC World October 14th & 15th. We're doing a 1/8 Latemodel exibition class..... that's what I'm runnng. I figure what better place for me than an exibition class! Just watching me try to drive should be worth the trip!


----------



## mongo88

hmmm.. Guess I need to look at the calendar and see if Im free that weekend. got an electric buggy class running?? lol


----------



## Gary

Yall keep hijacking threads around here, Ill turn BigMax loose on yer axz!


----------



## mongo88

I aint skeered! lol


----------



## Gary

mongo88 said:


> I aint skeered! lol


I know you aint skeered of Carltons driving! I saw it! Bawawwawawaw! :slimer:


----------



## mongo88

Gary said:


> I know you aint skeered of Carltons driving! I saw it! Bawawwawawaw! :slimer:


DOH!!!! ownage... lol


----------



## RCPro

Gary considering I got one lap of practice before the race with a car and radio I never touched before...... I feel good the car came through it with all the pieces still in place! 

Bring on Bigmax I ain't skeeered!:help:


----------



## Bigmax

*uh oh,*

Now you bring me in the lastest kick talk.

All I have going for me is that I still race on a weekly basis. It may be the louder version but if it will make you feel better. I'll tighten my gear mesh so it will make a little noise for you. Aint No Thang! I will RULE THE NIGHT!!!!


----------



## Ronborsk

Glad I am wearing my boots, getting kinda deep.


----------



## mongo88

RCPro said:


> Bring on Bigmax I ain't skeeered!:help:


Careful Carlton, Biggy is deadly with his antenna on the drivers stand... lol


----------



## Ronborsk

Hot dang. Got me a one day pass for Saturday! See you folks then.


----------



## Bigmax

*Got Ya Now!*

I have my M8 SPEKTRANIZED!!!!! It's not how long it is, but what you do with it. Stiff little bugger too!


----------



## mongo88

Bigmax said:


> I have my M8 SPEKTRANIZED!!!!! It's not how long it is, but what you do with it. Stiff little bugger too!


Ok, I aint _touching_ that one.... lol


----------



## Ronborsk

I am definitely wearing my boots tomorrow.


That reminds me... it's not the size of the boat but the motion of the ocean..

However, it takes a long time to get there in a row boat.


----------



## insaneracin2003

so,is there an official start date for the vintage class yet? I just got in my 2 rc10 gold pan chassis cars,but 1 looks as though he ran into a wall and bent the front up a lil. oh well. i have to see if the manual speed controls in them still work.....







. should be interesting.


----------



## Gary

insaneracin2003 said:


> so,is there an official start date for the vintage class yet? I just got in my 2 rc10 gold pan chassis cars,but 1 looks as though he ran into a wall and bent the front up a lil. oh well. i have to see if the manual speed controls in them still work.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . should be interesting.


Start time for me depends on two things. Overtime and the climate. In the last couple of months I have spent more than I should of on RC and need to replenish my bank first. lol Im shooting for late October but yall dont need to wait for me. Get them cars going and get them on the track. When guys like Tol and Kevin see them, I bet they drag out their old cars and join in and grow the class.

That sucks about the chassis's. Usually there's not much you can do to "Un-Tweak" them. But I have done it before. Is the front end just bent upward and straight? That can be fixed. If its a twist, its tweaked for good, maybe! Its possible to brace it. I would have to see it though.


----------



## Ronborsk

Hey Paul, I may have the gold front end part at home. I'll try and remember to check through my stuff and, if I have it, bring it to K & M Saturday. Do you have the front support bars/rods? Not sure but I may have an extra one or two of those. Let me know.


----------



## AHR43

*Where can I find you alls this weekend?*

I'm planning to go to FasTrak Friday night, but I see posts here about Saturday at K&M. Where will you all be, and what time for some electric buggy racing?

MSCs? I didn't think anyone held onto those but me.  Maybe we could do one vintage race using MSCs. That would really be reaching back in time!

The Griffin is a roller again. The Novak Atom ESC and Futaba 3PM FM receiver go in today. I'll have to check out transponder fit at the track before fabricating a mount for it. I have no idea about shock oil and springs-back to stock and start from there? Griffin should be ready to start practice lapping by end-month.


----------



## Ronborsk

I, myself am a part timer... once a month. A lot of these folks are Saturday night regulars at K & M. See site below, sign ups usually close sometimes around 4:30pm. Correct me if I am wrong. Racing starts somewhere around 5pm or so. There can be easily 11 or 12 different classes so be prepared to be there until midnight but not for sure. Lots of folks get there earlier for some practice and prep time. The track is on the northbound feeder of 59. Look for the bright blue building.

http://www.kmrcraceway.com/results.html

The old fart, I mean Lynn pits under the announcer box.

Insane team is usually pitting in the left corner of the pit area when you first walk into the place. Cannot speak for the rest.


----------



## Bigmax

*Yep,*

What Ron said.

Track was a new layout this last Saturday at K&M. Electrics should have an easier time around the track right now before the monsters,truggies and 1/8th scales rut it up too much. New series starts this Sat too.

Just get out there, mention 2Cool and we'll do what we can to elp you out.

There are some that are trying to get over to fastrack Fri. Go see what's going on.


----------



## insaneracin2003

Team Insaneracin will be there,where else would we be on a Sat nite?...lol....if not in the dog house,we at the track. poor Ron has to get passes from the warden to go out there,but we feel for him...lol...i have learned NOT to call my wife "The Warden" corporal punishment usually follows.









Ron,i think i need 2 of the front support tubes if you have them,other than that,the nose on the chassis is fine,it is the actual chassis that appears to be bent up...
Bigmax(Lyn) i might bust out the Revo this weekend........if it still runs


----------



## Ronborsk

Ok. I am pretty sure that I have those. Also, the Warden doesn't read these forums, otherwise I would be in the hole. Keep in mind.... I wear the pants in the family, just as soon as the wife exits the building.


----------



## cjtamu

AH, I won't be there this weekend 'cause I'm running RC Pro. Set your buggy up for a bumpy track. I talked to Elliot Martinez this weekend and I think he's coming, but he's probably going to run 4wd. Be ready to run Mod, there hasn't been much Stock action lately and we've actually been running the 2wd and 4wd together. Paul, get your T4 ready. I want to get some Mod truck going again.


----------



## insaneracin2003

cjtamu said:


> AH, I won't be there this weekend 'cause I'm running RC Pro. Set your buggy up for a bumpy track. I talked to Elliot Martinez this weekend and I think he's coming, but he's probably going to run 4wd. Be ready to run Mod, there hasn't been much Stock action lately and we've actually been running the 2wd and 4wd together. Paul, get your T4 ready. I want to get some Mod truck going again.


it is ready,ill prolly run it in the point series.......cant go wrong with elec.


----------



## Bigmax

*lemme see?*

Monster, Truggy, 1/10 gas truck, Vintage, mod truck electric(NOT) stock,,,,,,,,,

Yep That should keep me busy all night.


----------



## insaneracin2003

Bigmax said:


> Monster, Truggy, 1/10 gas truck, Vintage, mod truck electric(NOT) stock,,,,,,,,,
> 
> Yep That should keep me busy all night.


Lyn,ya might wanna start a caffine IV. you are gonna need it with all dem classes.


----------



## Gary

insaneracin2003 said:


> Lyn,ya might wanna start a caffine IV. you are gonna need it with all dem classes.


Bring the defribulator!


----------



## Bigmax

*yeah but but but*

Gotta get em ALL in before I go to the track in the sky. Think just how lovely that will be. Race day and night , never wrecking, no need for a corner marshall or a time out break or a pit beoch. Just racing like I have never raced before. AND I will be in good company too!


----------



## insaneracin2003

Bigmax said:


> AND I will be in good company too!


so you are inviting me too? awwww


----------



## AHR43

*Looks like its K&M for me*

Hi all,
Good luck to those of you running the RC Pro event this weekend. It must be BIG, Fastrak isn't racing again until a week from today.

The electronics are in the Griffin. Atom ESC is 2xside taped in-it's there to stay. The Fut rcvr is velcroed in. It's my back-up in drag racing, so it has to do double duty. I centered the servo, checked it's direction, set the profile on the Atom and did a run-up on the test stand. Nothing unusual, so it's ready for a dirt test next week.

I still need to fabricate a transponder mount. Track transponders are about 1"x1"x3/4"?


----------



## cjtamu

It's gonna be a bit until I can get to K&M again. Engagement party next weekend and outta town the weekend after. Maybe the end of the month. Not sure on transponder size, but you used to be able to get a "dummy" one (AE I think?) for about $6.


----------



## Bigmax

*No Worries*

I have a couple of dummies in my pit box. Bring it.

OH! OH! If you can throw your dragsters in too. That woud be a great show-n-tell kind of thang!


----------



## justinspeed79

WOOHOOO!!!!!! :dance:Got my car today! This thing looks sweet, it's in great condition. I think I stole this thing for $50. I'll post some pics later. :biggrin:


----------



## insaneracin2003

justinspeed79 said:


> WOOHOOO!!!!!! :dance:Got my car today! This thing looks sweet, it's in great condition. I think I stole this thing for $50. I'll post some pics later. :biggrin:


wwhat kind you got?


----------



## cjtamu

Bigmax said:


> OH! OH! If you can throw your dragsters in too. That woud be a great show-n-tell kind of thang!


Do it Lyn! You know you want to! I'm window shopping dragsters already.


----------



## justinspeed79

insaneracin2003 said:


> wwhat kind you got?


RC10 championship edition.

I'll get some pics up tonight sometime, but it's the one in the ebay link a page or two back.


----------



## AHR43

*K&M Tonight*



Bigmax said:


> I have a couple of dummies in my pit box. Bring it.
> 
> OH! OH! If you can throw your dragsters in too. That woud be a great show-n-tell kind of thang!


Done! Thanks for offering to let me checkout the dummie transponders. I'll bring both the Vintage Buggie and the Bracket Racing drag truck conversion.

See you alls b/w 6:00 and 7:00P.M.


----------



## Gary

Somebody take some pictures tonight!


----------



## Bigmax

*Cool!*

May not be a class tonight but it will create some interest and grow the numbers.


----------



## Gary

How did it go?


----------



## Bigmax

*Lemme Tell YOU!*

AC did bring his bracket drag truck and not having ever seen one it was SAWEET! Some of the nicest fabricating work I have seen. I had forgot what drag racing is all about. Not just getting down to the end quicker than you opponent but bracket style which means you post what your time will be and if you go under that then you are disqualified. Now THAT takes skill, statigy and thinking! I HAVE GOT TO GET ME ONE!!!!

Now I know AC will be thinking WHAT IS HE THINKING ABOUT!?!?!!!!!

Ole MANIAC/BIGMAX ALREADY in a club race ran 3 BACK TO BACK CLASSES!!! I KNOW! I KNOW! Just LOVE IT!!!!

What's one more? 2, 3??

No pics but maybe AC can snap a couple and post them here. His Korean buggy was clean too for it's age and me thinks it will get around the track too.

Nice Meeting you AC an glad a few of the 2 Cool Racing folks was there to meet you too.

I can see more is on it's way.


----------



## AHR43

*You da man, OFR!*

Thanks to you and _insaneracin2003_ and _Ronborsk_ for taking time out of your busy racing schedules to press the flesh with a newbie. This racer forgot how good dirt smelled!

Appreciate the good words for the bracket truck too.

Got to get some images of the Griffin on disc. Once it hits the Vintage Track, it may not look so good.


----------



## insaneracin2003

That Griffen l;ooks awsome,it looks like it was made waayyyyyy before its time. i loved the bracket truck too. I will be building something soon. Thanks for all the info on drag racing,RC Style.....Paul


----------



## Ronborsk

Nice meeting you AC. It was a fun night. It will continue to get better as the overall temps go down!

I'll continue to visit the boards but don't expect to be back to the track until first part of October. Hmmm, October... bull reds and flounder... may need to wet a hook.

Speaking of drag racing, I pulled up San Antonios web site .. see below...

http://www.sadragracing.com/


----------



## justinspeed79

AC, I was looking for you at the track Saturday, but I didn't see any drag racers. I guess I should have asked one of the other guys if you were there. Hope you come out again soon!


----------



## AHR43

justinspeed79 said:


> AC, I was looking for you at the track Saturday, but I didn't see any drag racers. I guess I should have asked one of the other guys if you were there. Hope you come out again soon!


Aw shucks, sorry I missed you. O.K., next time it is.


----------



## cjtamu

Ha ha ha ha ha. I KNEW Biggie would get the itch, he's as bad as I am. I already talked to Todd C. about it this weekend, I'm doing motors and he's the chassis guy. For those that don't know, Todd raced 1:1 dragsters for many years and also used to build them. Waiting to hear back from GMS, but methinks I'm going with the Spec car and a few upgrades. The parts for the GMS-11 are just soooo expensive.


----------



## Bigmax

*Hey!*

I RESEMBLE THAT!!!

That is a cool site. Are there any other that I can go slobber on? I wonder how we can set up a light system here in Houston too? What does it take? How much Vintage can you get than drag racing???? The spec racer looked interesting but then you know about the MORE POWER THANG GOES!!!

Bracket is not all about speed but more about timing and skill. It has me going FORSURE!


----------



## Ronborsk

Slobber over this site. Lots of vids.

http://www.rcdrags.com/


----------



## insaneracin2003

Ronborsk said:


> Slobber over this site. Lots of vids.
> 
> http://www.rcdrags.com/


oohhhhhhh nnniiiccccceeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!! i want one badddddd now,,,thanks Ron







my wife is gonna take me and you out now.......


----------



## cjtamu

Man, the electric spec car is only $100 and I have electronics and motors already. Even with the upgrade kit it's only $155. And, you can put that cool coupe body on it. Lyn, do you still have any TC's left? I'm threatening to take a trip to SA and run one of my Yoks in the bracket class. Paul, do NOT, I repeat DO NOT, watch any of the drag racing vids.


----------



## Gary

cjtamu said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha. I KNEW Biggie would get the itch, he's as bad as I am. I already talked to Todd C. about it this weekend, I'm doing motors and he's the chassis guy. For those that don't know, Todd raced 1:1 dragsters for many years and also used to build them. Waiting to hear back from GMS, but methinks I'm going with the Spec car and a few upgrades. The parts for the GMS-11 are just soooo expensive.


Whats the Specs cars? Link baby, link! 

Are yall serious about starting up drag racing here? I could be convinced to give it a try! :slimer:

We need to keep the topics seperate though. Lets keep this one about Vintage. What do yall wanna do? I can move the Nitro Dragster thread down here for maximum exposure, or one of yall can start a new thread dedicated to Drag Racing?

I wanted to check out the vids that Ron posted but my connection is running really slow right now.

S L O W


----------



## insaneracin2003

cjtamu said:


> Man, the electric spec car is only $100 and I have electronics and motors already. Even with the upgrade kit it's only $155. And, you can put that cool coupe body on it. Lyn, do you still have any TC's left? I'm threatening to take a trip to SA and run one of my Yoks in the bracket class. Paul, do NOT, I repeat DO NOT, watch any of the drag racing vids.


@%$&*(&&^$^*(* TOO LATE*)*@%%&^*^%#%$#


----------



## Bigmax

*Gary/biff/bro*

Move the dragster thread down. Too much good info already in it to let it slide.

I have a measuring tape, a stop watch, someone else can time the other car, Tape to mark the starting and finish lines. Someone know of a smooth parking lot? WE GOT DRAGWAY!!!!

GIT-R-DUN!


----------



## insaneracin2003

Bigmax said:


> Move the dragster thread down. Too much good info already in it to let it slide.
> 
> I have a measuring tape, a stop watch, someone else can time the other car, Tape to mark the starting and finish lines. Someone know of a smooth parking lot? WE GOT DRAGWAY!!!!
> 
> GIT-R-DUN!


now THAT ^^^^ is what i am talking about........


----------



## Bigmax

*So.*

Who's got their vintage polished and ready to PULL THE LEEEEEEVER?!?!!!!!


----------



## justinspeed79

Bigmax said:


> Who's got their vintage polished and ready to PULL THE LEEEEEEVER?!?!!!!!


Well, I have mine, but it's not quite ready to pull the leever yet. Was gonna work on it this weekend, but had to go out of town. Hopefully it will be ready soon!


----------



## Gary

That reminds me. I need some transmission bearings.


----------



## cjtamu

Biff, Biggie, Mongo, and anybody else that was in RC in the late 80's early 90's, go to the picture thread and see what I got. Anybody have a manual, I can't get the one on the AE site to download.


----------



## cjtamu

Neat thread here fellas:
http://forums.radiocontrolzone.com/printthread.php?t=76472&page=28&pp=25


----------



## Gary

Heres where you need to be bro! 

http://www.rc10talk.com/


----------



## Ronborsk

I believe that the one thread at radiocontrol zone is one of the best. Here is another that is on old school rc cars that is good and includes a lot of rc10 info.

http://www.rcuniverse.com/forum/m_3941931/mpage_52/key_vintage%2Crc10/tm.htm


----------



## cjtamu

Biffster, go to the first page of that thread I posted. Steve Pond talks about the TQ10, which I think is actually what this is. It was an RC10 Graphite that Horizon bought and sold under their own name, but according to him, it came out a few months before the AE RC10 Graphite with the longer front arms. He reviewed it for the mag, that's why he remembers.


----------



## Gary

I got that RCADD thing. I shift gears and get into something else, like the Dragsters, and totally get lost lost where I left off last week with the newest obsession! :spineyes:

Yall figger this out. I need to get the X Ray M18 ready for Saturdays races. I wanted to get the drag car rolling on Sunday but one of my best friends has tickets to the Texans game and I was supposed to go but had to back out on that due to chilling with my new son-in-law...........................


----------



## cjtamu

rRght there with ya Gramps. I got the Spec car in last week and started working on it in the wee hours so I could have it ready for Alyssa to give to me this Sunday. Then I had to order parts, so I cut motors and put new brushes in the roadie motors. Still no parts, so I started overhauling my GT, new Rx, new switch, wires rerouted, etc. Then I got my new T4 and GT bodies, so I started cutting and stickering, etc. So, when the Spec car gets here yesterday, what happens? Bucky gives me another car! Now I have a GT about 85% put together and an RC10 Graphite that I'm dying to work on (I wiped it down and removed the electronics last night), but I have to get the Spec car finished tonight if I'm going to race at K&M tomorrow. Otherwise the Littlest Princess won't be able to give it to me, and that won't work. And Sunday I told Todd I'd loan his son a speedo and motor so he can test out his new Yok BD. HA ha ha ha ha. I think I have an RC problem. Maybe I can use TO's shrink.


----------



## Gary

cjtamu said:


> rRght there with ya Gramps. I got the Spec car in last week and started working on it in the wee hours so I could have it ready for Alyssa to give to me this Sunday. Then I had to order parts, so I cut motors and put new brushes in the roadie motors. Still no parts, so I started overhauling my GT, new Rx, new switch, wires rerouted, etc. Then I got my new T4 and GT bodies, so I started cutting and stickering, etc. So, when the Spec car gets here yesterday, what happens? Bucky gives me another car! Now I have a GT about 85% put together and an RC10 Graphite that I'm dying to work on (I wiped it down and removed the electronics last night), but I have to get the Spec car finished tonight if I'm going to race at K&M tomorrow. Otherwise the Littlest Princess won't be able to give it to me, and that won't work. And Sunday I told Todd I'd loan his son a speedo and motor so he can test out his new Yok BD. HA ha ha ha ha. I think I have an RC problem. Maybe I can use TO's shrink.


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to cjtamu again.


​


----------



## cjtamu

Huh? Are you talking about Rep points? I just found them earlier, the Scales of Justice, nice.


----------



## cjtamu

Justin and I had our Vintage cars at K&M this weekend jusrt for grins. There are a bunch of people interested in running a Vintage class,. We need to pick a date sometime in the next 5 or 6 weeks and run a class. I guarantee you we'll get more people pulling their old stuff out of the closet.


----------



## insaneracin2003

cjtamu said:


> Justin and I had our Vintage cars at K&M this weekend jusrt for grins. There are a bunch of people interested in running a Vintage class,. We need to pick a date sometime in the next 5 or 6 weeks and run a class. I guarantee you we'll get more people pulling their old stuff out of the closet.


haha,mine is out of the closet and now in a box...


----------



## Todd Claunch

vintage racing iam in,and i have the age to go with it 

chris this would be a great place to break (in) my new truck
1)cant see very well
2)cant hear very well 
3)cant drive 
4)i should fit right in ?


----------



## Gary

Welcome to 2Cool Todd! Enjoy your stay.


----------



## justinspeed79

Hey Todd, how's it going? Glad to see you joined the forum. Me and Chris were just talking about you this weekend. You should come out to K&M one of these nights and race GT! :biggrin:


----------



## Todd Claunch

Hey Buddy Iam Waiting On Chris ,he Said He Would Show Me How It Is Done. Iam Driving A Gt Know............


----------



## insaneracin2003

welcome to 2cool Todd.lotsa good stuff being tossed around here.


----------



## justinspeed79

Todd Claunch said:


> Hey Buddy Iam Waiting On Chris ,he Said He Would Show Me How It Is Done. Iam Driving A Gt Know............


From what I've seen of your driving you don't need anyone to show you anything. I heard about the GT, I knew you'd come around eventually.:biggrin:


----------



## Todd Claunch

i have been hanging with chris alot lately.
and some of it is rubbing off. (i just wanted to be one of the first around hear
to have one) iam still going to get the jato finished up.....


----------



## cjtamu

Hey Paul, can I buy one of your white a-arm carriers for the RC10? I think I'm going to run this car with the black plastic parts when we race, but I want to have the stuff to put it back to original condition. One side of my servo saver is cracked, but I scored 2 more white servo savers. The only parts I need in white plastic are the a-arm mount (cracked) and 2 white ballcups. Everything else on the car is OEM.


----------



## insaneracin2003

cjtamu said:


> Hey Paul, can I buy one of your white a-arm carriers for the RC10? I think I'm going to run this car with the black plastic parts when we race, but I want to have the stuff to put it back to original condition. One side of my servo saver is cracked, but I scored 2 more white servo savers. The only parts I need in white plastic are the a-arm mount (cracked) and 2 white ballcups. Everything else on the car is OEM.


no you cant buy it,but you can have it


----------



## cjtamu

Thanks brother. I'll let you know next time I'm headed to K&M. Not sure about this weekend yet, Moms may come for a visit tomorrow.


----------



## AHR43

*Getting Ready*

Hey all,

Yesterday I did a re-build on one of the 19t motors I had used in the drag racing bracket truck. Biff and I must have been cutting comms at about the same time.  Today it got installed in the Griffin and got a driveline test from the 7.2vdc test box. Later this week I'll rebuild the other 19t as a back-up.

I charged up one of my RC-2000's. That sucker still peaks at 10+vdc. I've got two for the quals. Next week I'll get the buggy on the test rack and see how the combo pulls. Then I need to build a stick pack out of some good 2400s for the main. Lastly, the suspension gets gone through. By end of next week the Griffin will be ready for the Vintage Races.

I had forgotten how good a 2WD electric dirt buggy looks. It's really what got me started in all this RC stuff...


----------



## insaneracin2003

DOH!!!!! ummm,work on Vintage class car...ummmm, work on 1/8th scale...ummmm,work on nitro rail...uummmmm,work on elec rail...uummmm,work on gt....uummmm,HELP ANYONE???


----------



## GoFaster

Let's do it. I hear that m&M redid their track.. That should be the perfect place for these old electrics.


----------



## cjtamu

AH, I'm about done with the RC10 Graphite. Just need to pull the tranny apart and clean and put back together, then rebuild shocks. Been stalled for a few weeks while I did real work.


----------



## Gary

Next week I have mini scale racing, but the week after I dont. Today is the third. I still dont have all I need to run my RC10T, but am close, and could possibly run with yalls help. I could run the vintage class if I could borrow some AE tires and a couple of battery packs. I dont have a 19T motor, but I have this top of the line "Fireball" 21x2 machine wound with shot brushes I could plug up! LOL I think its shot though, but the Fireball 13x2 looks ok if yall dont mind me running it. Ill be in handicapped mode anyway since Ill be running bushings in my tranny.

In two weeks?


----------



## cjtamu

rumor mill is that M&M might try their first race on the redone track that weekend, miht be a time to run them. I can't make K&M that weekend b/c I have a bike ride to be at by 07:00 Sunday morning. Not sure I could make M&M either, but maybe.


----------



## Gary

Ron?


----------



## justinspeed79

I'm in!:work:


----------



## cjtamu

Ron is in LA this weekend, but I'll get hold of him when he gets back. No playtime for me this weekend, I'm going to have to put down a dog today that we've had for 13 years. Much trauma already. And this is my younger dog, my Cocker turned 14 last month.


----------



## Bigmax

*Remember the good times.*



cjtamu said:


> Ron is in LA this weekend, but I'll get hold of him when he gets back. No playtime for me this weekend, I'm going to have to put down a dog today that we've had for 13 years. Much trauma already. And this is my younger dog, my Cocker turned 14 last month.


Having 3 dogs and a cat now is somewhat easier on us. Over the last 2 years +-

A 14 year old Greyhound and a 17 year old toy poodle has been laid to rest. Not having children these are our kids. Not any easier but we do have our memories.


----------



## GoFaster

Whcih brand new in the box car should I run? The scorpion or the Radiant?


----------



## cjtamu

Bigmax said:


> Having 3 dogs and a cat now is somewhat easier on us. Over the last 2 years +-
> 
> A 14 year old Greyhound and a 17 year old toy poodle has been laid to rest. Not having children these are our kids. Not any easier but we do have our memories.


Yeah, these are just our other children too. She passed peacefully Sat night and I did not have to put her down, which was good. Sat afternoon I ended up buying a Catahoula pup that the girls found and got very attached to. She'll come home with us this Sat. and we'll see what Charlie (the Cocker) thinks about it.

Ron, it doesn't matter which car you race. Last place is yours for the taking with either one. Kknowing you, you should race the one you can get the most spare parts for.


----------



## GoFaster

That's neither one. Maybe I will just get a reproduction Frog or something.


----------



## cjtamu

Hee hee hee. I'm wonder if I can train this pup to marshal Ron's cars? They DO like a lot of exercise.


----------



## GoFaster

OK, I have two gold tub RC10's now, or I will by Thanksgiving. Let's do some racing after that some time. Maybe we can have a day at M&M just to run these and check everyone's car out. 

-Ron


----------



## GoFaster

Add to that an Optima Mid.

WOW, went crazy on ebay these last few days!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cjtamu

*Especially for Goslower*

Here's the pup that will be marshalling your cars for you. Telulah the Catahoula. Also what I've been doing all weekend, LOL. I love the picture with the Littlest Princess, she was hugging her so hard I though she was going to break the poor thing. Glad you got that Optima, it was a cool looking car.


----------



## GoFaster

Ok, I have one of these:
http://www.tamiyaclub.com/showroom_model.asp?cid=52271&id=514

and

http://www.tamiyaclub.com/showroom_model.asp?cid=6860&id=37

and

http://www.tamiyaclub.com/showroom_model.asp?cid=34198&id=1448

and two of these:

http://www.tamiyaclub.com/showroom_model.asp?cid=23977&id=378

So, when are we going to race?????????? or has the drag racing taken you guys' attention away from this?

-Ron


----------



## Todd Claunch

*dog*

chris that is a very cool looking dog,i think your new puppy will be glad to (grab and run) i mean corner marshall any truck. he is a handful My fingers already no 
this....


----------



## cjtamu

She's a good girl. Took less than a day to get rid of the nipping problem. Once she got home and got to play outside for a couple hours she calmed way down. Lajuan ran with her for about 15 minutes this morning just to see how she'd do and said she was great. I think I'll introduce her to RC cars this weekend. Gonna swing by Ron's and let her see how an AYK tastes, ha ha ha.


----------



## Gary

I have a gold tub original RC10 for sale if anyone is interesed. I picked it up in case somebody needed a car.


----------



## Ronborsk

Need a car? Check it out. Lots of extras.

http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/236292433.html


----------



## Gary

Dug out the 16 year old truck today and started wrenching on it. Diff and the tranny is rebuilt and now sports bearings instead of those bronze bushings.  Shocks are also rebuilt and I am about ready to throw them on after lunch. Heck, within an hour or so ill be looking around for some electronics to put in it. I still need to paint the body and get some tires yet. I can have the truck ready by next weekend. Hummmm!


----------

